# Foster Dog "Cashmere" aka Cash



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Some people spend Christmas Eve cooking and eating, some wrapping presents, some opening presents, some going to church. 
Here's my Christmas Eve activity----> Meet my new foster dog, Cashmere AKA Cash.

This was his puppy photo from rescue. 








He was part of a litter born in rescue (their names were Prince tributes so Paisley Park themed), adopted, and today, returned. He is just around 8 months old.

So here he is on arrival as my house


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Aww, handsome dog! Has he been well socialized? Was he in the shelter from birth to 8 months?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Canyx said:


> Aww, handsome dog! Has he been well socialized? Was he in the shelter from birth to 8 months?


He was a litter that entered rescue at a week or two old, with their mama. All of them were adopted. He seems pretty normal, met Chester on-leash at a park and wanted to play but not going nutty about it. Took a walk in the neighborhood and just kind of checked things out with a very very mild uncertainty but not fear. No lunging or pulling or barking at cars, squirrels etc.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Aww, adopted then returned I imagine...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Canyx said:


> Aww, adopted then returned I imagine...


Yes. Returned to the rescue this morning who had already lined me up to foster. So he went from former home to the car of the rescue coordinator, to the park to meet Chester and then to my house all since 9 am this morning. I suspect some of his good behavior is just being like "Whoa, where I am now?"


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

That's better than going to a shelter at least! Thanks for fostering him and I hope he finds a forever home soon!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That dog is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

CptJack said:


> That dog is GORGEOUS.


Thanks. His coloring is very nice. He'll be even more handsome when he gets a bit fitter.

He walked so nicely on a leash today that I had to look down a couple times to make sure the leash was actually still attached to him because there was zero tension on it. It was of course but it was completely slack as he walked by my side.
He is either putting on a good act to lull me into complacency or he is quite well behaved.

Chew toy time! He loved it and even though he ripped it up in oh, 30 minutes or so, he didn't eat any of the pieces.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw what a cutie! I'm sure he will be adopted in no time!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

jade5280 said:


> Aw what a cutie! I'm sure he will be adopted in no time!


Hopefully! Not because he isn't being a good dog; just because a full-grown but still puppy-ish dog plus Chester plus Eva who does not like dogs other than Chester, makes for a very full house! 

Cash is so slobbery, like a Dane or St. Bernard or something, when he gets excited out walking or when running the yard. Long trails of drool visible from a good 50 feet away which he then lowers to sniff the ground and picks up dry leaves to dangle from the drool. Then he shakes his head. 
I've never had a really drooly dog before. It's just fine until he shakes his head next to the pants I was planning to wear to the office...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He's a good looking guy.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Cashmere is learning how to relax instead of bounding around knocking into things and jumping on people (like a typical 8 month old dog will do). Turns out that he adores belly/chest scratches and it flips a switch for him to just chill out for a bit. 

Here he is being a good boy and getting attention from my mother rather than trying to tackle her. He gets a totally zoned out look in his eyes while he gets scratches.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Throw the ball HOOMAN!









Seems that he not only loves to play fetch, but he will even bring the ball back to you. Novel concept around these parts.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He has the happiest face. Love him!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful Baby !!!!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

That is one happy boy! I loves him


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Look who is doing his best to make friends...














































I'm wondering if Eva's initial hesitance/ bad reaction is maybe more fear based than just overall dislike? Of course, this is only one interaction between them and it is after a day of activity.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

This dog loves fetch and I have to say, the rubber "Chuck-it" balls that fit the ball launcher are well worth the extra couple bucks compared to tennis balls. Better bounce, easier on the teeth and don't crack as easily as tennis balls.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Look at him slimming down!!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Canyx said:


> Look at him slimming down!!


Thanks. We haven't actually been all that active (early winter dark sucks sometimes) but I've been feeding Victor Nutra Pro which is 38% protein and I think it is really helping all the dogs keep or build muscle and reduce or keep off the fat as applicable. It is probably the most cost effective high protein food that I have ever fed so I am liking the results thus far and the meat content is great. 

Him and Eva getting along for the most part is a stunner so I am trying to take advantage of them running together in the yard for that fast kind of sprints that us humans just can't usually keep up with.

He had a meet-and-greet scheduled for Saturday but they canceled due to "things coming up" and yet then the same day put in an application for a young puppy.... sigh.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh he is GORGEOUS. And he is definitely slimming down and looking even better. He sounds like an amazing dog. I can't believe he hasn't been snapped up already!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

It rained a whole heck of a lot here last night and Cashmere seems to think that a new playground has been created just for him in the back yard. Muddy puppy likes mud


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

He looks so much better Shell! Great job with him. Though I can't believe no one has snatched him up yet.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Canyx said:


> He looks so much better Shell! Great job with him. Though I can't believe no one has snatched him up yet.


Thank you and I know, right?!

He has literally no negatives in terms of behavior other than simply being a year old dog  He had a potential adopter a couple weeks ago that went right up to the point of dropping him off and then "husband says not the right time for a new dog" ... a husband that wasn't mentioned before that either, urgh.

He'll be at a local kind of arts/crafts/farmers type market (think major hipster space) next weekend so some visibility there is hopeful. Last time he went, everyone loved on him but no one wanted him.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

so sorry Shell... better he stay safe then go to the wrong hands,,, he does look wonderful


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

PatriciafromCO said:


> so sorry Shell... better he stay safe then go to the wrong hands,,, he does look wonderful


Thanks  

Yes, 100% agreed on better safe than in another situation where he is at risk of being returned etc. I think there have just been so many puppies available this spring that a "teen" dog gets overlooked. Happy for the puppies though. Gotta highlight the house-trained part, ha.


----------



## LorraineJim (Mar 16, 2017)

Shell said:


> Some people spend Christmas Eve cooking and eating, some wrapping presents, some opening presents, some going to church.
> Here's my Christmas Eve activity----> Meet my new foster dog, Cashmere AKA Cash.
> 
> This was his puppy photo from rescue.
> ...


lovely!!!!! <3

they both look very aggressive... but cute <3


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow! He does look so much better than when he came to you. Got my fingers crossed for a successful adoption!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

He's adorable, posting so I can follow.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

LorraineJim said:


> lovely!!!!! <3
> 
> they both look very aggressive... but cute <3


"They" are the same dog! Infant puppy and 9 month old photos. Not aggressive in the least, excluding rubber fetch balls..... Cute, totally 



Sandakat said:


> Wow! He does look so much better than when he came to you. Got my fingers crossed for a successful adoption!


We have an application on him! Hoping to set up a meet and greet something in the upcoming week as they have a dog so of course we need to do a dog intro. He is now a full year old and just this week lifted his leg to pee, all grown up now, LOL



dagwall said:


> He's adorable, posting so I can follow.


Thank you, I am hoping with an application pending that there isn't much to follow from now. There just seems to be so many puppies available that we gotta aim for the people who don't want to potty and crate train  

An adoption would make everyone happy though. The rescue has been having rough times this week. A mama dog with 1 day old pups was pulled from the shelter but the pups weren't off to a good start and it turns out its parvo. 8 or 9 of the 12 pups have passed on, the last few are being bottle fed but apparently there is a more virulent strain of parvo in existence than previously around here (and parvo has always been bad around here). Another-- separate-- group of 7 week old pups was pulled from a shelter so they are in foster and will be available once fixed.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy boy


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

He has such a nice face and coloring. I love that harness, too.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

After several potential adopters flaked out for inexplicable/frustrating/smack-my-head reasons, Cashmere was adopted yesterday. He has new dog "brother" of a similar size and energy and they got along great. His new home has large fenced acreage so I think he will be finally getting all the exercise he needs and wants. I hope all goes well for him and that his new owners fall head over heels for him. Figuratively of course, although he does have a way of running into you and getting underfoot. 










(Photo cropped for privacy, the humans were smiling as much as the dogs were)


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Yayyyyyy!!!!!

*too short*


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanks Shell for all that you do.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awesome !!!!!! Sending my best his way ((( )))


----------



## CharlesErikz (May 12, 2017)

Cashmere. What an awesome unique name.


----------

